# Backup vom Rootserver erstellen



## Xo-mate (7. April 2006)

Hi
Ich möchte gerne ein komplettes Backup von meinem Rootserver erstellen.
Ich will das allerdings nicht von meinem Anbieter machen lassen, weil der Geld dafür nimmt.
Also muss ich das ganze mit Putty oder ähnlichen Programmen auf die Reihe kriegen. Hat jemand eine Idee bzw. einen Vorschlag, wie man das machen kann?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2006)

Da hab ich die Tage einen Artikel gesehen der in dieser Hinsicht ganz interessant sein koennte.
how to backup your linux system using bash, tar and netcat


----------

